# where am i sending data



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

it seems half the time now i cant get to a site because my computer is sending data somewhere. 
How can i stop that. Please


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

manfred said:


> it seems half the time now i cant get to a site because my computer is sending data somewhere.
> How can i stop that. Please


I would like to help, but I'm having difficulty deciphering your post. Could you try to be a little more descriptive?


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I have windows 10. sometimes i try to go to a site but my computer is busy sending data somewhere. Id love to stop that. sometimes it takes an hour or so for it to finish sending data .


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

manfred said:


> I have windows 10. sometimes i try to go to a site but my computer is busy sending data somewhere. Id love to stop that. sometimes it takes an hour or so for it to finish sending data .


How do you know your computer is busy sending data?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

manfred said:


> it seems half the time now i cant get to a site because my computer is sending data somewhere.
> How can i stop that. Please


If your watching the sites its connecting to at the bottm of the brower window then Yes you will see Lots of sites go by. Please note few sites you go to have all of the data in one place. Some of the data is on the site you goto, some is on supporting sites, some is on ad sites. SO if thats what your talking about thats how the web works. You can block some of that ad data with plug in such as adblocker, but you may also cause issues with sites your going to if you do, some sites will not even connect if you have an ad blocker. Even this site which has limited ads and links offsite still connects you to a number of different locations to get all the data to display a page.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Windows is always snitching you off or updating uploading to the clod -- sorry I mean cloud and no matter what antivirus or combination of malware and spyware programs you will still end up with a issue because most virus and malware are written for windows and they sell off their code and share information with other major tech companies so your back door is never locked they have been pimping everyone for years and you can enable settings and as soon as you update and restart they go back to Windows original settings. Internet Exploder -- sorry Explorer is a magnet for anything I use anything other than IExplorer I use Firefox most times.

go to Linux windows is always up to no good, it's free.
LinuxLite is about the easiest version to migrate to from windows for most people. Comes with an office suite and almost any other software you need for cameras printers watching video or playing music. 
If your running windows 10 you can run Linuxlite download the .ISO file burn it to a blank DVD as a image and you can boot it from your CD/DVD drive and test run it without installing it. It has a package manager that goes out on the web to it's repositories and shows you all the software you can get free and installs it for you. Here is the link.
https://www.linuxliteos.com/download.php


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

It could of course be malware or third party software update or such. But the usual complaint with win10 is their frequent marketing updates bundled in with the security updates. This can bottleneck your connection and use up lot computer resources. If you are using wifi to connect you can set the connection to metered, this will block it and can easily be done and then undone if you desire. There is an unofficial way to do this with a ethernet connection too. Can also use a third party firewall set to paranoid so it asks anytime any software on your computer wants to connect to the internet. You can whitelist things like browsers, etc one by one. There will be several Microsoft processes with weird names that you will have to research to find out what they do. Most are quite legit.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

My modem has 2 arrows and if you hold the curser over either one it shows data being sent and data received. Very little data received but lots of it sent. 
Locks up my computer for and hour or more sometimes.
I think windows 10 is using my computer as a proxy .should not be legal.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

4tu said:


> Windows is always snitching you off or updating uploading to the clod -- sorry I mean cloud and no matter what antivirus or combination of malware and spyware programs you will still end up with a issue because most virus and malware are written for windows and they sell off their code and share information with other major tech companies so your back door is never locked they have been pimping everyone for years and you can enable settings and as soon as you update and restart they go back to Windows original settings. Internet Exploder -- sorry Explorer is a magnet for anything I use anything other than IExplorer I use Firefox most times.
> 
> go to Linux windows is always up to no good, it's free.
> LinuxLite is about the easiest version to migrate to from windows for most people. Comes with an office suite and almost any other software you need for cameras printers watching video or playing music.
> ...


It can be more complicated than that anymore. On newer computers you need secure boot off and bios set to legacy in order to boot from a cd or dvd. To boot with uefi you will need usb drive (like a thumb drive) and it will have to be prepared by a program like Rufus or unetbootin. Some distributions like ubuntu can not only support UEFI, but boot with secure boot on. Supposedly done for your safety, but lot of this uefi/secureboot is to keep people from trying linux since windows has gotten so obnoxious with spying and marketing updates. They knew this wouldnt stop linux enthusiasts but it would keep casual user from trying linux and finding out it isnt some "commandline hell" of long ago and that windows fan boys still claim it is.

By way if you want smaller linux, there are many. If you mostly associate linux with Ubuntu, then Xubuntu maybe way you want to go. I have used Puppy Linux since it was an alpha and back then really not that functional beyond being able to boot. Anymore you can make it do pretty much anything the bigger distributions can do, and there are lot different flavors whether your prefer Debian or Slackware or there are or used to be some completely independent. By way if you have newer hardware, especially the mini netbooks with eMMC drive rather than hard drive or SSD, you want distribution with newest kernel you can find. I had lot problems with linux on my mini Acer Cloudbook until I tried Puppy "Slacko64" 6.9.9.9 with kernel 4.9.30 option Its a beta but works pretty well, unfortunately the guy in Puppy community developing it disappeared and so probably never be official version 7 release of it. Lot other choices that are active, though not sure which has such a newer kernel.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

manfred said:


> My modem has 2 arrows and if you hold the curser over either one it shows data being sent and data received. Very little data received but lots of it sent.
> Locks up my computer for and hour or more sometimes.
> I think windows 10 is using my computer as a proxy .should not be legal.


Use a third party firewall set to paranoid so it asks anytime any process wants to access the internet. I like this one, https://www.evorim.com/en/free-firewall its a front end for the windows firewall but adds lot more functionality and lot better interface. Set it to PARANOID and it will ask any time a process wants access. It remembers your choice so you arent doing this over and over for same processes.

Free Comodo firewall is complete third party firewall and a very good one. It has PARANOID setting, but last time I tried it, long time ago, it didnt seem to remember permissions and asked over and over which was super annoying.

Beyond that you just have to investigate them yourself. When I found Evorim firewall, I was happy and it did what I wanted.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

manfred said:


> My modem has 2 arrows and if you hold the curser over either one it shows data being sent and data received. Very little data received but lots of it sent.
> Locks up my computer for and hour or more sometimes.
> I think windows 10 is using my computer as a proxy .should not be legal.


OK, I get you now. Let's get more specific data so we know exactly how much data we're talking about and where the data is going. There's an applications called Netlimiter that will do that for you.

https://www.netlimiter.com/

It's free for 30 days, which is plenty of time for you to track down this problem. Since you have Windows 10 you'll need Netlimiter 4.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Gary in ohio said:


> If your watching the sites its connecting to at the bottm of the brower window then Yes you will see Lots of sites go by. Please note few sites you go to have all of the data in one place. Some of the data is on the site you goto, some is on supporting sites, some is on ad sites. SO if thats what your talking about thats how the web works. You can block some of that ad data with plug in such as adblocker, but you may also cause issues with sites your going to if you do, some sites will not even connect if you have an ad blocker. Even this site which has limited ads and links offsite still connects you to a number of different locations to get all the data to display a page.


Websites also can have lot hidden tracking scripts. Use a browser extension like Ghostery or NoScript or Ublock to control which scripts you allow to run. Ghostery is probably lot less painful but maybe not quite as good of a gatekeeper. Its amazing how many scripts some websites try to run hidden. If site is slow they are trying to run a boatload of scripts, cause they get paid by these data tracking places. More tracking the more money.

As an example right at moment Ghostery found 5 advertising tracking scripts on this site.

Cookies anymore build up an incredible rate and help slow things way down. I use a browser extension called Cookie Auto Delete. You leave a site it immediately deletes cookies site placed in your browser. You of course can whitelist sites if you so desire.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

HermitJohn said:


> It can be more complicated than that anymore. On newer computers you need secure boot off and bios set to legacy in order to boot from a cd or dvd. To boot with uefi you will need usb drive (like a thumb drive) and it will have to be prepared by a program like Rufus or unetbootin. Some distributions like ubuntu can not only support UEFI, but boot with secure boot on. Supposedly done for your safety, but lot of this uefi/secureboot is to keep people from trying linux since windows has gotten so obnoxious with spying and marketing updates. They knew this wouldnt stop linux enthusiasts but it would keep casual user from trying linux and finding out it isnt some "commandline hell" of long ago and that windows fan boys still claim it is.
> 
> By way if you want smaller linux, there are many. If you mostly associate linux with Ubuntu, then Xubuntu maybe way you want to go. I have used Puppy Linux since it was an alpha and back then really not that functional beyond being able to boot. Anymore you can make it do pretty much anything the bigger distributions can do, and there are lot different flavors whether your prefer Debian or Slackware or there are or used to be some completely independent. By way if you have newer hardware, especially the mini netbooks with eMMC drive rather than hard drive or SSD, you want distribution with newest kernel you can find. I had lot problems with linux on my mini Acer Cloudbook until I tried Puppy "Slacko64" 6.9.9.9 with kernel 4.9.30 option Its a beta but works pretty well, unfortunately the guy in Puppy community developing it disappeared and so probably never be official version 7 release of it. Lot other choices that are active, though not sure which has such a newer kernel.


quite right and I do like very tiny Puppy Linux to date the best one is Tahrpup 6.0 CE on this page http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm 

It has most all drivers I have needed right off the bat for wireless and wired networking_ as soon as I get it installed I add VLC media player and Firefox web browser and it runs like a dragster on old and new hardware fits on a CD I think the total original size is less than 300MB_


----------

